

Ask HN: Does anybody need freelance front end developer? Hire me! - vidakovic

Hello,
I'm freelance front end developer and web designer. I'm looking for projects since I have too much free time.<p>See my last proejcts:<p>- http://vidakovic.si/site/<p>- http://vidakovic.si/login/<p>- http://vidakovic.si/enyo/<p>- http://vidakovic.si/skillplus/<p>I love to work with Twitter Bootstrap CSS framework.
My contact email: miha@vidakovic.si<p>Thanks!
======
vidakovic
Clickables:

\- <http://vidakovic.si/site/>

\- <http://vidakovic.si/login/>

\- <http://vidakovic.si/enyo/>

\- <http://vidakovic.si/skillplus/>

------
vidakovic
Contac me on email: miha@vidakovic.si

